# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قصـــة العقرب والضفدع ...... فيها عبرة رائعة

## hazem mohamed

يُحكى أن عقربا وضفدعا، التقيا على ضفاف نهر.. فطلب العقرب من الضفدع، أن ينقله على ظهره إلى الضفة الثانية من النهر، قائلا : يا صاحبي!.. هل لك أن تنَقلني إلى الضفة
الثانية من النهر؟..
رد الضفدع : كيف لي أن أنقلك، وأنت المعروف بلدغتك، وغدرك، وسمُكَ القابع في جوفك؟!.. ومن يضمن لي، أنك لن تلدغني بوسط النهر، وتقتلني؟!..
قال العقرب : كيف لي أن ألدغك، وأنا راكب على ظهرك!.. فإن لدغتك، سنغرق سوية!..
رد الضفدع : - مشككا بصدق العقرب بينه وبين نفسه : أعطيه فرصة، عله أن يصدق هذه المرة!-: لا بأس!.. لقد أقنعتني.. اركب على ظهري، لأوصلك إلى الضفة الأخرى.
ركب العقرب على ظهر الضفدع، وانطلق الضفدع سابحا.. وفي وسط النهر بدأت غريزة العقرب تتحرك، وشهوته في اللدغ تشتعل، فكان يصبر نفسه حتى يعبر النهر، ولكن شهوته لم تسكن، ونفسه ما زالت تأمره، بل وتئزه على اللدغ ؛ فلدغ!.. وبدأ الاثنان في الغرق!..
فقال له الضفدع : لم لدغتنى؟!.. فقد قتلت نفسك، وقتلتنى معك!..
فقال له العقرب : أمرتني شهوتي، فاستجبت لها!..
وهكذا.. ماتا غريقين!..

انتهت الحادثة.. ولكن هل عرفت مكانك فيها؟!..
نعم!.. قد لا يكون لك مكان فيها.. ونسأل الله - تعالى - أن لا نكون ممن تتحكم فيهم شهواتهم، فتقتلهم شر قتلة، وتميتهم أسوء ميتة!..
والشاهد من القصة : أنه قد نخسر دنيانا، بشهوة فارغة، أو بنزوة حقيرة، بل قد نخسر الجنة كلها بشيء تافه!.. ولا تستهن بصغيرة!.. إن الجبال من الحصى!..
فعلينا أن نمسك بلجام شهواتنا، وعلينا أن نتحكم في أنفسنا ؛ فكلٌٌ مسؤول أمام الله عن أحواله وتصرفاته!..
وها هي الأيام مقبلة علينا، فلنجعلها أيام التغيير والتصحيح.. فلنقبل عليها، فهي لم تنته بعد، ولكنها قد تنتهي في أي يوم!.. لكن لنعلم أن الأعمال بالخواتيم، ولا نتردد!.. فكم لهونا!.. وكم لعبنا!.. وقصرنا في حق الله!.. فجاء وقت العودة والأوبة إليه!.. فاللهم!.. اقبلنا، وارحمنا، وتب علينا ؛ يا أرحم الراحمين!..

----------

